# I give up... What does ABT stand for????



## indacup

I guess this will go down as my dumb question of the week???


----------



## fpnmf

Atomic

Buffalo

Turds

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

Also..Sign up for the oustanding E-Course...

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## hexlobular

Atomic Bomb/Buffalo Turd


----------



## rbranstner

yep they got you covered.


----------



## SmokinAl

Now that you know what they are you have to make some!


----------



## indacup

I am making 40 of them now! Just had no idea what to tell people they are called!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I'm sorry,but if you were making them,why are you asking


----------



## meateater

Atomic Butt Turds is what I know them as.


----------



## billyj571

What no Q-view


----------



## padronman

I know them as Atomic Butt Torpedo's


----------



## isho21

Haha...just made some up today for the first time.  We are going to just call them ABTs b/c the wife and other guests didn't find the idea of eating "turds" all that appetizing!  Although I crack up a little every time i think of the name....!


----------



## teeznuts

isho21 said:


> Haha...just made some up today for the first time.  We are going to just call them ABTs b/c the wife and other guests didn't find the idea of eating "turds" all that appetizing!  Although I crack up a little every time i think of the name....!


Howd they turn out?


----------



## mballi3011

Well maybe to your question but like everyone else said...........Well maybe not everyone Butt turds really??????????? 

Atomic

Buffalo

Turds


----------



## realtorterry

mballi3011 said:


> Well maybe to your question but like everyone else said...........Well maybe not everyone Butt turds really???????????
> 
> Atomic
> 
> Buffalo
> 
> Turds


X2


----------



## alelover

We eat buffalo wings. Why not their turds too?


----------



## bigfish98

The thing I love about ABTs (other than eating them) is that you can stuff them however you want.  You never have to do the same thing twice!

Bigfish


----------



## isho21

teeznuts said:


> Howd they turn out?


Delish....check out my qview: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112683/first-ever-abts-first-ever-pork-cheek-plus-ribs-qview


----------



## hoity toit

meateater said:


> Atomic Butt Turds is what I know them as.




hahahaaaaa,,..haha,..lol


----------

